# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شیمی کجا بیارم خوبه؟

## mah06

سلام به دوستان عزیز 
میخواستم بپرسم برای رشته شیمی از بین دانشگاه هایی که الان میگم ،کجابرم بهتره؟و استاداش قوی ترن؟لطفا اولویت بندی کنید
اصفهان/تبریز/همدان/کرمان/رشت/کرمانشاه/زنجان/شاهرود/سمنان/لرستان/اراک/یاسوج/بیرجند/ایلام/دامغان/حکیم سبزواری /و...

لطفا اگه میدونید من رو و اونایی که سوالشون میتونه همین باشه رو کمک و راهنمایی کنید
خواهشا سریعتر پاسخ بدید .برای انتخاب رشته لازم دارم
ممنون

----------


## par.rah

حکم عقل میگه اصفهان

----------


## mah06

ممنون از راهنماییتون
رتبه من خیلی خوب نشده ولی میخوام بین انتخاب هایی که دارم بهترین دانشگاه بین اونا رو انتخاب کنم
اصفهان هم چون بومی هستم زدم وگرنه با رتبه من(34000 منطقه2) قبول نمیشدم
حالا بین شهر های سطح پایین تر کدوم بهتره به نظرتون؟
کرمان/رشت/کرمانشاه/زنجان/شاهرود/سمنان/لرستان/اراک/یاسوج/بیرجند/ایلام/دامغان/حکیم سبزواری /و...

----------


## Mr.Dr

بین اینایی رو که گفتی : صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## par.rah

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> رتبه من خیلی خوب نشده ولی میخوام بین انتخاب هایی که دارم بهترین دانشگاه بین اونا رو انتخاب کنم
> اصفهان هم چون بومی هستم زدم وگرنه با رتبه من(34000 منطقه2) قبول نمیشدم
> حالا بین شهر های سطح پایین تر کدوم بهتره به نظرتون؟
> کرمان/رشت/کرمانشاه/زنجان/شاهرود/سمنان/لرستان/اراک/یاسوج/بیرجند/ایلام/دامغان/حکیم سبزواری /و...


جربی هستین یا ریاضی؟
ت

----------


## par.rah

> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> رتبه من خیلی خوب نشده ولی میخوام بین انتخاب هایی که دارم بهترین دانشگاه بین اونا رو انتخاب کنم
> اصفهان هم چون بومی هستم زدم وگرنه با رتبه من(34000 منطقه2) قبول نمیشدم
> حالا بین شهر های سطح پایین تر کدوم بهتره به نظرتون؟
> کرمان/رشت/کرمانشاه/زنجان/شاهرود/سمنان/لرستان/اراک/یاسوج/بیرجند/ایلام/دامغان/حکیم سبزواری /و...


رازی کرمانشاه

----------


## M.javaddd

بدوین بیاین اینجا خیلی مهمه و حیاتی..شاید مشکل شیمی 3 بالاخره حل شه....

----------


## par.rah

البته واقعا دانشگاه های سطح 2 کشور با هم تفاوتهای خیلی ناچیزی دارن که قابل چشم پوشیه..همه رو یه سطح درنظر بگیرید

----------


## mah06

آقا کسی هست که جدید ترین و دقیق ترین رتبه بندی تمام دانشگاه های ایران رو داشته باشه؟
کل اینترنتو زیر و رو  کردم!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> آقا کسی هست که جدید ترین و دقیق ترین رتبه بندی تمام دانشگاه های ایران رو داشته باشه؟
> کل اینترنتو زیر و رو  کردم!


اول اصفهانو بزن بعد تبريزو بعد هر چي دل تنگت ميخاد.

----------


## artim

شیمی همدان خیلی قویه قطب شیمی غرب کشوره 
بوعلی

----------


## khaan

رشته های علوم پایه زیاد فرقی باهم در دانشگاه ها ندارن هرجایی بخونین کیفیتش یکیه.
غیرانتفایی ها و آزاد و پیام نور آمار قبولی ارشدشون کمتر از سراسری روزانه نیست

----------

